# How much fat and where to get it from



## JoeyRamone (Sep 10, 2009)

Hey

I've been gaining fat since I started back at university and its a combination of missing cardio and my diet not being right for me. I'm 24 6ft 1 12st 9lbs BF around 13 - 15% according to tanita scales (got calipers on way when royal mail get their ar5es in gear) I've definitely put fat on my stomach and chest.

I worked macros out for a typical day and I'm way out. I got carbs:328.1g protein 289.6g-320g (depending on what I have for main meal in evening) fat around 46.9g-65g (mainly depending on whether I have steak or turkey for dinner)

So say I have turkey for dinner the percentages will look something like this 45/40/13 so obviously need more fat but how much? and should I aim to get my protein to around 250? I'm cutting carbs down to 300g.

summary Qs - how much fat in grams should I be aiming for a day?

what is the most ideal way to get this? How many meals should I have after training keeping fat to a minimum? How does adding 50g almonds to 4pm meal sound?

7:00am 50g porridge (w/skimmed milk and water) 1 scoop whey protein w/skimmed milk

7:30am train

8:30ish PWO shake consisting of 250g strawberry yoghurt table spoon of honey 250ml skimmed milk 1 1/2 scoops whey protein, 10g glutamine, teaspoon creatine

10am 1 1/2 chicken breast w/50g wholemeal rice w/ peppers

1pm 1 1/2 chicken breast w/50g wholemeal rice w/ peppers

4pm chicken breast with crispy lettuce red n yellow peppers cucumer (average size lunch box full)

6:30pm normally steak/pork/turkey steak/salmon with either beans and jacket potato/75gwholewheat spaghetti n beans/100g wholewheat pasta n beans or peas

9:30pm omlette (5egg whites 1 whole egg) w/ mushrooms

11pm 1 scoop whey protein w/ 250ml skimmed milk and 15g peanut butter (just a desert spoon but I weighed it the other day) n 10g glutamine

cheers for taking the time. I'm completely clueless when it comes to fats but I have read today that they keep you fuller for longer and this has been a problem despite eating loads of food I still get hungry during the day


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

It depends what your trying to do mate....

If size is your aim, a good start may be 300g carbs, 250g pro and 100g fat...and adjust from there.

As for sources

whole eggs

oils (olive, hemp, udo's)

nuts

oily fish

PB

just a few there


----------



## JoeyRamone (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm trying to gain muscle mate. doing a 5x5 routine 3 times a wk


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

well id go for the macros above as a startin point...an example might be..

1- 100g oats, shake, 3 whole eggs

2- 75g rice, 200g meat, veg, oilve oil

3- as above

preWO- creaine etc (if you take)

PWO- 50g malto, 30g whey

4- 250-300g sweet pot, 200g meat/fish

5- meat/fish etc...veg, handful of nuts

6- shake, 25g PB


----------



## JoeyRamone (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm into a good routine of eating and make my lunches the night before and spend all day at university so I want this is a basis ideally...

7:00am 50g porridge (w/skimmed milk and water) 1 scoop whey protein w/skimmed milk

7:30am train

8:30ish PWO shake consisting of 250g strawberry yoghurt table spoon of honey 250ml skimmed milk 1 1/2 scoops whey protein, 10g glutamine, teaspoon creatine

10am 1 1/2 chicken breast w/50g wholemeal rice w/ peppers

1pm 1 1/2 chicken breast w/50g wholemeal rice w/ peppers

4pm chicken breast with crispy lettuce red n yellow peppers cucumer (average size lunch box full)

6:30pm normally steak/pork/turkey steak/salmon with either beans and jacket potato/75gwholewheat spaghetti n beans/100g wholewheat pasta n beans or peas

9:30pm omlette (5egg whites 1 whole egg) w/ mushrooms

11pm 1 scoop whey protein w/ 250ml skimmed milk and 15g peanut butter (just a desert spoon but I weighed it the other day) n 10g glutamine

so if I get protein down to 250g (e.g by having one less chicken breast etc) and reduce my carbs to 300 (e.g taking honey out of PWO shake etc) where would you say I should add fat in? is it alright in meal at 1pm?(i mean with it being 2nd meal after training) how about 50g almonds at 4pm?


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

JoeyRamone said:


> I'm into a good routine of eating and make my lunches the night before and spend all day at university so I want this is a basis ideally...
> 
> 7:00am 50g porridge (w/skimmed milk and water) 1 scoop whey protein w/skimmed milk
> 
> ...


fair do's mate. For fats, i'd just add a tbspn of olive oil to your 10am and 1pm meals. Then have you almonds at 4, i would add in the eggs at breaky tho, 2 or three will do.


----------



## JoeyRamone (Sep 10, 2009)

ok cheers mate....what would you look to to change in terms of macros if I keep gaining fat? reduce carbs or fat? just for future reference


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

JoeyRamone said:


> ok cheers mate....what would you look to to change in terms of macros if I keep gaining fat? reduce carbs or fat? just for future reference


I would lower the food as a last resort. If your gaining fat, add a little/more cardio before you begin to reduce the food. Dont let it put you off though, if you worry too much you wont get anywhere!


----------



## JoeyRamone (Sep 10, 2009)

yer I spose its just annoying having seen my abs for first time since I was 5 and now they've disappeared! anyway cheers pal


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

JoeyRamone said:


> yer I spose its just annoying having seen my abs for first time since I was 5 and now they've disappeared! anyway cheers pal


they'll be back when you diet:thumbup1:


----------



## swaino (Oct 26, 2009)

can somebody please tell me how to start a thread cant figure it out!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

go on the section and click on new topic on the left side.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

JoeyRamone said:


> ok cheers mate....what would you look to to change in terms of macros if I keep gaining fat? reduce carbs or fat? just for future reference


You don't have to change the macro's,simply make improved nutritional choices.The milk and baked beans would be a starting point  replacing these,ime,will improve your composition/physique


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Ratio?

40/30/30

carbs/protein/fats

Of the fats then you need some saturated fats, monounsaturated fats, EFA's.

Gotta have all of those in your diet.


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

if i was gaining fat id just up cardio/reduce cals slightly! or maybe try calorie cycling? have you read TinyToms post?


----------



## JoeyRamone (Sep 10, 2009)

> You don't have to change the macro's,simply make improved nutritional choices.The milk and baked beans would be a starting point replacing these,ime,will improve your composition/physique


don't know if I could survive if I didn't have heinz beans!



> Ratio?
> 
> 40/30/30
> 
> ...


uh oh more details I'll look into it!

thanks guys


----------



## JoeyRamone (Sep 10, 2009)

> if i was gaining fat id just up cardio/reduce cals slightly! or maybe try calorie cycling? have you read TinyToms post?


I think so is that about having some days in deficit and some in surplus? and something about eating big on rest days?


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

JoeyRamone said:


> don't know if I could survive if I didn't have heinz beans!


Then you live with the consequences


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

JoeyRamone said:


> I think so is that about having some days in deficit and some in surplus? and something about eating big on rest days?


thats the one mate, seems logical to me! ive just started it all good so far:thumbup1:


----------



## swaino (Oct 26, 2009)

thanx m8


----------



## JoeyRamone (Sep 10, 2009)

v


----------

